
Effectively Deploy Elixir Apps with Nanobox - sdomino
https://content.nanobox.io/elixir-app-deployment-with-nanobox/
======
seoknucklehead
Nice.

Elixir deploys could stand some better facilitation.

Does Nanobox support other languages, or is it an Elixir-focused tool?

~~~
sanderson1
Nanobox supports multiple languages and we're working on rolling out support
for more. Elixir is one we're really excited about. There isn't really any
good, standardized support for Elixir deployments, but Nanobox is a huge step
in that direction.

------
pmarreck
> Nanobox doesn’t natively support Elixir releases yet, so I’m going to run
> the app with mix in production.

Is this still the case?

